# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v 11.71.1153 15/10/2016

## mohamed73

*Samsung module update - New models are added to FRP Remove procedures - 15/10/2016 * *Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 11.71.1153 15/10/2016*   *Samsung module update *   *Added New Reset FRP Lock Method For Samsung Models:* _(In download mode use the "Reset FRP Lock - New" button)_    SM-A5108, SM-A8000, SM-A800I, SM-A800IZ, SM-A800YZ, SM-A9100, SM-G360R6 SM-G530R7, SM-G530W, SM-G531M, SM-G5500, SM-G550FY, SM-G6000, SM-G600F SM-G610F, SM-G900T3, SM-G903M, SM-G903W, SM-G9280, SM-G9287, SM-G9287C SM-J105M, SM-J111F, SM-J111M, SM-J120F, SM-J120M, SM-J120W, SM-J200BT SM-J200F, SM-J200M, SM-J210F, SM-J3109, SM-J320H, SM-J320M, SM-J320W8 SM-J500FN, SM-J5108, SM-J700F, SM-J700P, SM-J7109, SM-N920C, SM-N920R4 SM-N920R6, SM-N920R7, SM-T280, SM-T285, SM-T377P, SM-T377T, SM-T377V SM-T377W, SM-T560NU, SM-T580, SM-T585, SM-T670, SM-T677A, SM-T713, SM-T719, SC-01H  
   __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

